# How much outboard gear do you guys use?



## TheNorseman (Jul 31, 2017)

Sorry if this has already been discussed. Outside of preamps and things like that, do you guys ever use any outboard compressors or reverbs?


----------



## gjelul (Jul 31, 2017)

Have gone back and forth depending on the project and deadlines. Lately, I am making an effort - and loving it - to use more the outboard gear (EQ, copressors, FX and an SSL mixer). It's slowing things down a little bit, but that's exactly what makes the difference in the overall sound. It also makes you reflect to the audio with your ears rather than the click / screen / visuals.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jul 31, 2017)

I got myself some Akai, E-MU, and Yamaha sampler


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jul 31, 2017)

No. I have all that stuff stored away in a big closet. Now, when I look at my desk, I can't believe there's hardly anything on it! Crazy how things have changed. I recently got rid of my old 8-channel mixer (which was the last big piece of outboard gear) and replaced it with a Mackie Big Knob.


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 31, 2017)

UA Apollo sf + Satellite, Mytek converters, Lunchbox W/ Rupert Neve Designs 511, Lola Hairball, DIYre. RNDI, Hendyamps Michaelangelo, Patchbay, small hardware synth rig. Various usb midi controllers.


----------



## TheNorseman (Jul 31, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> UA 2192 + Satellite, Mytek converters, Lunchbox W/ Rupert Neve Designs 511, Lola Hairball, DIYre. RNDI, Hendyamps Michaelangelo, Patchbay, small hardware synth rig. Various usb midi controllers.


Holy Jesus nice!


----------



## TheNorseman (Jul 31, 2017)

gjelul said:


> Have gone back and forth depending on the project and deadlines. Lately, I am making an effort - and loving it - to use more the outboard gear (EQ, copressors, FX and an SSL mixer). It's slowing things down a little bit, but that's exactly what makes the difference in the overall sound. It also makes you reflect to the audio with your ears rather than the click / screen / visuals.


That's always my thing about using outboard compressors and EQs, it would just slow things down and be more complicated to edit. 

Most all audio I use if for guitars, I just plug it in direct and use various amp sims, then just EQ it with plugins. I don't have much outboard stuff now but I will own a Kemper one day. 

How do you like working with the mixer? I feel like I would mess with it, and then just go back to the mouse out of habit.


----------



## gjelul (Jul 31, 2017)

TheNorseman said:


> That's always my thing about using outboard compressors and EQs, it would just slow things down and be more complicated to edit.
> 
> Most all audio I use if for guitars, I just plug it in direct and use various amp sims, then just EQ it with plugins. I don't have much outboard stuff now but I will own a Kemper one day.
> 
> How do you like working with the mixer? I feel like I would mess with it, and then just go back to the mouse out of habit.




I have the SSL Matrix 2 - excellent mixer, dual layer (analog+digital) and 5.1 included.
I labored in the beginning until i decided to use patchabays insted of going through the mixer. All iof the Matrix + the outboard are connected to the 3 patchbays everything is patched and ready to go. My synths, Strymon pedals and the Line 6 Helix Rack as well. When I stem out and then back in I do 2 X 8 stereos (the Matrix has 16 outs). Pretty happy with the workflow, however, I do bypass al this when something needs to be done asap - thats when the UAD card comes in handy


----------

